# Is Gameshark worth it?



## Sandstone-Shadow (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm thinking mostly for the older games, RBY/GSC (since I think I'd need a different Gameshark for anything newer anyway). I like glitches like the Mew glitch, Missingno., and Glitch City; I feel like it could be really fun to mess around with, especially with the walk-through-walls code, etc. but is it really worth the investment? Or is playing around with stuff like Glitch City just as entertaining?


----------



## Zoltea (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd suggest getting a VBA as you can use Gameshark on it. It's all free too. For newer games I'd suggest AR instead.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 15, 2011)

Not really, no.  :(


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Feb 16, 2011)

enekoiru said:


> Not really, no.  :(


=[



Zoltea said:


> I'd suggest getting a VBA as you can use Gameshark on it. It's all free too.


VBA is Virtual Boy Advanced right? Hmm, maybe. I'm a little wary of downloading ROMs and the like, though. I'm too much a stickler for the rules =P


----------

